# Sitting on bottom of tank...



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

my fish is just sitting on the bottom of my tank in a corner.
the ammonia and nitrites are 0 ppm
any ideas what it could be??

it's a 2-3" spilo... thanks!


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

Is the fish sitting up straight?

He could just be sleeping....


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

he's on his stomach... he wasn't like that about a minute earlier, and then when i walked in, he was just laying on his stomach... i'm real new to fish, i've never seen them sleep before...


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

don't worry, juvies are usually shy. give him some hiding spots like a plant or a flowerpot, etc. is the light on most of the time? he'll eventually come around as he gets more cozy in his new surroundings.


----------

